# CODE41 Mecascape – a Timepiece Unlike Any Other



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Pretty cool concept.

So this is a watchlock, ie a hybrid watch+clock?

I don’t know if I want this just for telling time or use my phone to tell time and make phone calls plus surf the internet. [emoji848]


----------



## QuarterToThree (8 mo ago)

That is well done and really cool, but at over $11,000 it is also a hard pass for me.


----------



## Nippero (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been following this and really interested, but just ordered a car soo...

Is that pre-order full price upfront? if not then I could do it. 11k upfront for a full year is hard to swallow, but I get why its needed.


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

I think I'll stick to the smart version (iPhone).


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

A watch is enough.


----------



## n0to (Nov 12, 2008)

So it’s a… pocket watch?


----------



## QuarterToThree (8 mo ago)

Nippero said:


> I've been following this and really interested, but just ordered a car soo...
> 
> Is that pre-order full price upfront? if not then I could do it. 11k upfront for a full year is hard to swallow, but I get why its needed.


There are 3 and 6 payment plans.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd want one on my desk if it were roughly €10800 cheaper.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

i read by it so quick i thought it was something from Manscape😂😂


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

It's cool for sure, but I'm not in the market for $10,000 pocketwatches, either.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I love it! Is anyone in the mood to buy an extravagant present for a complete stranger?


----------



## TimeWellSpent (Aug 26, 2021)

I wonder if the OP first designed a product, then set a price point (likely based on development and production cost plus a bit of fairy tale margin) and only in the last instance wondered if there is actually a market for this... 

Nice gimmick, looks well executed as well, but to me the price has two zeros too many to turn this into an attractive value proposition.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Great concept! Terrible price!


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice clock.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like a travel clock to me.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Strokes1251 said:


> i read by it so quick i thought it was something from Manscape😂😂


I’m glad I wasn’t the only one. 🤣


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

This is entirely impractical but still pretty cool in a geeky way. The problem is, long-term, getting these serviced and parts will be impossible. For that reason, if you want a mechanical clock (and lets be honest, it's a clock), you may as well grab an Atmos or Patek desk clock.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mykii said:


> This is entirely impractical but still pretty cool in a geeky way. The problem is, long-term, getting these serviced and parts will be impossible. For that reason, if you want a mechanical clock (and lets be honest, it's a clock), you may as well grab an Atmos or Patek desk clock.


For the price, I would definitely get an Atmos instead.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

n0to said:


> So it’s a… pocket watch?


No, it’s a pocket clock [emoji6]

When I read the specs, I thought Lena got the decimal point in the wrong spot.


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

It’s a neat pocket watch but not I’m not of this market segment.


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

Sorry but this is really dumb, just my opinion.


----------



## david_martin (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm gonna buy the lottery now.


----------



## -andrew- (Jul 4, 2012)

"Hey, I wish I had a mechanical smartphone."

"Well... we can kinda make that. But it wouldn't do all the stuff your phone does, except maybe the clock."

"That's great news. I'll take it."


----------



## ray126 (Jan 18, 2008)

I’ll wait for the Ali Express version complete with flashing lights and earphone jack.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm-a call that an expensive solution to a problem I've never had, and never WILL have! Does it have any luminosity - can I use it as an alarm clock? I'm thinking "Hard No" to both of those questions. I can't EVEN imagine trying to explain such a conveyance to someone who might see my pulling it out of my pocket in public - especially if they asked how much I paid for it!

Frankly, that looks like what I might have seen in one of my alcohol-fueled Kubla Khan dreams; those never end well, BTW - usually with me staring at the bottom of the nearest commode...


----------



## JNottoli (11 mo ago)

That's an interesting... THING...

I don't know if it's 9k dollars/pounds/euros interesting, but to each their own.

It would make an interesting desktop timepiece to those with the means. but I would not carry it with me. That same form factor would get me a large phone or mini tablet with a LOT more functionality.


----------



## NiceAssets! (May 19, 2020)

View attachment 17007988

[/QUOTE]
Looks like a cassette tape.


----------



## stevepow (Mar 16, 2014)

still trying to figure out what time it is...


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Nailed it. Awesome product for bored wealthy people.


----------



## Evad (7 mo ago)

Lena Michaels said:


> CODE41 return with a groundbreaking launch, the never-before seen Mecascape! Dubbed Sublimation One, the Mecascape, or “time object” as coined by CODE41, isn’t a wrist watch nor a clock. It transcends the usual dimension acquainted with both, revealing a new architectural vision of time.
> 
> Mecascape represents the union of “mechanical” and “landscape” within clockwork. Its dimensions are more generous than those afforded in a watch, measuring 108mm x 71mm. The increased working space in turn proved to be the biggest and most rewarding challenge of the watch object. To reinterpret and reimagine watchmaking in the way that CODE41 have, meant to push the limits of what’s currently possible, working with the spatial volume provided by the Mecascape whilst preserving harmony and balance between the elements.
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Al.Macrest (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the concept, but the execution, not so much. I could see such a thing being a neat travel piece with a second time zone as a nightstand clock, IF it had an alarm. I don't like the hour and minute hand on separate dials. I don't like that those dials overlap, with the indicators interfering with each other, when there was enough room to avoid it. And as for this:



Lena Michaels said:


> The increased working space in turn proved to be the biggest and most rewarding challenge of the watch object. To reinterpret and reimagine watchmaking in the way that CODE41 have, meant to push the limits of what’s currently possible, working with the spatial volume provided by the Mecascape whilst preserving harmony and balance between the elements.


So, I am to believe that the extra space was a challenge? If that were true, clocks would be Mission Impossible. Smells like marketing mumbo jumbo. So far as I know, as the parts get bigger, the tolerances can be more relaxed. IMO from what I can see, the real challenge for them was the layout.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I find this incredibly interesting. If I win the Powerball, I will get three. Two for me, one for Losangelestimer


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> I find this incredibly interesting. If I win the Powerball, I will get three. Two for me, one for Losangelestimer


That's funny. I just came here to mention that if I win the Powerball, I STILL wouldn't buy one...


----------



## GrumpyOldPom (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks quite good but I couldn't get past that marketing press release crap without throwing up.


----------



## QuarterToThree (8 mo ago)

I think it is Interesting enough to buy for a couple grand, but certainly not 11.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

roseskunk said:


> That's funny. I just came here to mention that if I win the Powerball, I STILL wouldn't buy one...


I want one for my desk


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

QuarterToThree said:


> There are 3 and 6 payment plans.


If you need a payment plan to buy something like this, you shouldn’t be buying something like this.


----------



## Finnish Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah, 2K maybe but over 11K 🧐??? 
I understand how, RND and research but I can’t see why and who will buy it at that price!
Size isn’t practical for travel clock either!


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

The teleport experiment screwed up when I transmitted the watch through it and all coherence was lost in the atomic reassembly.


----------



## Paul December (Feb 22, 2006)

If only there was a way to shrink it down small enough to wear on your wrist.


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

I am a bit dyslexic, but "Metacarpal" is a strange name for a clock.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

10K for nerdy alarm clock with second timezone? In a smartphone form factor?
This makes absolutely no sense! 
It will succeed exactly for that reason.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

WilyB said:


> I am a bit dyslexic, but "Metacarpal" is a strange name for a clock.


Perhaps, it refers to arthritis from using it.


----------



## or_rs (Aug 13, 2018)

mediasapiens said:


> nerdy alarm clock


It doesn't have an alarm, but it does have 



> Harmonic proportions based on the golden ratio​


Understandably it is manually wound, but with -5/+5 seconds per day and not proper way to adjust by position it is not great and will probably need adjusting often.


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)

When the production will be ramped up to be able to “stabilize” the price around €1k, I will get one.


----------



## TN_nato (12 mo ago)

This is wild. I could get into mechanical clocks around the house.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks like a nice object as it is, but I can't think of any relevant scenario where something like this would come in handy considering I'm already always wearing a wristwatch.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Al.Macrest said:


> I like the concept, but the execution, not so much. I could see such a thing being a neat travel piece with a second time zone as a nightstand clock, IF it had an alarm. I don't like the hour and minute hand on separate dials. I don't like that those dials overlap, with the indicators interfering with each other, when there was enough room to avoid it. And as for this:
> 
> 
> So, I am to believe that the extra space was a challenge? If that were true, clocks would be Mission Impossible. Smells like marketing mumbo jumbo. So far as I know, as the parts get bigger, the tolerances can be more relaxed. IMO from what I can see, the real challenge for them was the layout.


yeah it's marketing nonsense. the challenge they are speaking of is a design challenge as in trying to fill the space that they set themselves to fill with a harmonious layout or whatever. 

The product itself... I don't know who this is for? it's not ultra thin, hasn't got some fancy complication, it's impractical, it doesn't really do anything special. but it looks cool I guess.


----------



## QuarterToThree (8 mo ago)

This did get me to purchase. But is was a cheap mechanical (skeleton) pocket watch with a display back. That way I can look at a movement on my desk as it has a kickstand. And, at less than $75, I can buy 149 more and still spend less than the mecascape. i know I have a cheap Chinese movement, but it is at 1/150th the cost.


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

PhantomLamb said:


> Sorry but this is really dumb, just my opinion.


Agree - about $10,000 dumb. Neat idea, way overpriced.


----------

